# Finally got my 2019 buck mount



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Official score 203 5/8 gross and 195 5/8 net


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That's definitely a beauty and one that'll be pretty impossible to beat...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Beautiful mount of your buck.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

That's a stud. Congratulations.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Great deer nice mount job also


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome buck !!!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nets are for fish . Good mount


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW!
I want one, great buck any story or lesson learned?


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

That is a great buck!! Very nice mount!! The seasons only 2 months away.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

One in a lifetime buck. Great mount.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Incredible buck. Congrats.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Be cool to frame the article and place it beside the mount.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!
Congrats!!!
Love all those stickers and split brows on both sides. What area?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Heck of a deer, Very Impressive n Congratulations.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn..... Good for you!


----------



## bdbrown66 (Aug 3, 2020)

Buck of a lifetime!! Congrats!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

She’s Nice!


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice buck !!!!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow. Congrats. Great buck and great mount


----------

